
Israel Asked Facebook CEO to Remove “Third Palestinian Intifada” Page - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/03/israel-asked-facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-to-remove-page-calling-for-third-palestinian-intifada.html
======
yuvadam
I'll give a slightly political insight on this issue, from within Israel.

The past few weeks have seen an ongoing effort in Israel to report said page
to Facebook. There are two questions to be asked here.

First, is this a call for violence? There is no clear cut answer. "Intifada",
in Arabic, means "uprising". Sure, the past two Intifadas (1987-1993 and
2000-2005) had a violent angle to them. But it seems the Palestinians, at this
stage, have established that violence and terror do not help their cause. They
understand very well that they can win (and _are winning_ ) Israel in the
international diplomacy arena. So, violence is probably not the intent, but I
find it hard to imagine a peaceful uprising, that does not expand to violent
acts.

Second, why the uproar in Israel? This seems to me like a classic oppressive
maneuver by the Israeli crowd. The status-quo in the peace talks with
Palestinians is largely to be blamed on current and previous Israeli
governments. Further expansion of settlements in the West Bank, with total
disregard to previous understandings with the international community does not
help. Sure, the Palestinians have their share of the blame, but it is clear
the Israeli government is doing nothing to help the situation.

The better part of the Israelis seem to think it's perfectly possible to
maintain this status-quo, all the while oppressing the Palestinians
aspirations towards an independent state. This will not happen. As long as the
occupation continues, and peace talks are stalled, the Third Intifada,
Facebook'd or not, is inevitable.

------
donnyg107
HN guidelines(in discussion of what Is not proper to post): "Off-Topic: Most
stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're evidence of some
interesting new phenomenon." Please do not post politically charged links
again.

------
ArabGeek
First time a government official asks facebook to remove a page?

~~~
maratd
Second time you post this anti-semitic garbage?

~~~
joe_the_user
Can we get a reference on how a page detailing an Israeli request for the
removal of a Facebook page is antisemitic?

You might agree with that request. Feel free to tell us why.

But by calling _post itself_ antisemitic, are you not saying that _letting
people know what the Israeli government is doing_ is, in itself, antisemitic??

Seems rather problematic...

~~~
donnyg107
The problem is the claim that this page suggests no acts of violence toward
the Israeli people. In fact, I'd imagine the israeli government would be quite
alright with what it believed to be a peaceful palestinian rally. I don't
believe they would speak up to the CEO of facebook over something they believe
to be benign. This post has nothing to do with technology, and in essence
encourages the encouragement of the encouragement of violence, which should
not be mistaken as something purely informative. This does not follow HN
guidelines, Arabgeek, as is encourages political discussion rather than
technology discussion. Please do not post politically charged links again.

